
Show HN: Node.js ANSI colors in template literals - chadscira
https://github.com/icodeforlove/template-colors
======
derhuerst
Check out [https://github.com/derhuerst/terminal-
styles](https://github.com/derhuerst/terminal-styles) ! The description is a
bit aggressive though.

